# Format



## Luvs2Cook (Feb 4, 2009)

Was the site page changed or did I hit something? I can't 'see' my buddy list that used to be on the left hand side of the page. ???


----------



## JMediger (Feb 4, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing ...


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Feb 4, 2009)

Glad its not only me!


----------



## Andy R (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry guys, I am working on a few odds and ends.  I should have things straitened out in a bit today.


----------



## JMediger (Feb 4, 2009)

Luvs2Cook said:


> Glad its not only me!


I thought the same think until I saw your post   It wouldn't be unlike me to mess up my screen somehow!



Andy R said:


> Sorry guys, I am working on a few odds and ends. I should have things straitened out in a bit today.


Thank you for the heads up


----------



## jabbur (Feb 4, 2009)

My son was fiddling with the computer last night getting the laptop and desktop to talk to each other and also did some importing info from our external hard disc into our browser.  I figured it was something he did during that process!  Thanks Andy for working on it for us!


----------

